# Post your best picture



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

I thank god for auto focus and I thought this would come out cute and I think it did.


----------



## nobulljustbully (Jan 30, 2012)

*felony*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am quite fond of my sig pic. Snapped at just the right moment 

This is a new favorite of mine too:


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have alot of pics that i think look good lol, i will post 2 of my dogs


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG the BEST picture! Dude I need a theme. I have wayyyy too many pictures to choose from, lol. I don't even have a favorite! Love the ones above though, great jobs guys 

I think my signature has my favorite pics in it. But this is my fav fav cause he looks so happy lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Taken with my Droidx 8 megapixels lol!



















Total JOKER smile LOL!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have so many I like lol too hard to pick.


----------



## Pedroximo (Dec 29, 2011)

Caught in action








playing with a friend








Caught this one just as the other pup tripped on himself lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Many great pictures!

I have so many favorites it'll be hard to choose.


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh... everyone has such beautiful/adorable dogs. Great pictures 

Not sure how I'm going to pick because I have a ton... literally.. LOL

Odyssey at 5 months, those goldens were the same age as well..









Also as a pup









A fav taken with my 35mm









Ok... I told you I couldn't pick! LOL


----------



## Pit75Bull (Jan 15, 2012)

Ya I'm not too sure how to pick just one either lol. sorry the pictures are so big I gotta figure out how to make them smaller :/


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

its funny how EVERY shot is good no matter what huh?? man, nothing like a dog. i feel bad sometimes referring to them as dogs lol


----------



## 9WhiteCamaro9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's one of each, lol...


----------



## christinac_0929 (Feb 5, 2012)

I always seem to capture pictures when she is yawning


----------



## ChicoG (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*My Favorite Headshot of Lex:*









*Lily as a puppy - not recent but my favorite candid pic - haha:*








Speaks volumes of her spitfire personality haha


----------



## AdamB (Sep 13, 2011)

great pics. i like seeing everyone's dogs. here's one of rosey when she was only a puppy. my girlfriend had this pic framed and put up on the wall in our apartment


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Elmer


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

CHAMP


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I have three "best" pictures of Keira  Okay okay, so I have tonssss that I love. But I picked 3  
The day we brought her home:


And recent ones:


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

My girl Izzo










My boy weiser as a pup










and them together


----------



## Hobi (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

...........................Heres a few.................................
































"Hooch" aka Brindled Coffee R.I.P. Best dog I ever had

































puppies....









the best pic of my best dog ever produced by my arrangment ..


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 15, 2012)

I love ALL the pictures posted!!!!! I too love to take pictures of my babies. ( I have three, a Peke-A-Tzu, a Min Pin and My pit bull Ellie. I will post a few of them playing...but my FAVORITE of all is the ones where Ellie is chasing a bubble and one where she caught it. 



















Watching the bubble:









Catching the bubble:









Ellie and her 5 pound fur pal.... Wiggles: (Wiggles had a stick in his mouth and trying to keep Ellie from taking it away from him.)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^AWESOME^^^^^^^^^^^^^ upruns:


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

<3


----------



## integra8400 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Jak (Feb 24, 2012)

Jak @ 7 weeks old, Just bringing him home.


----------

